# Cracked screen on 600m



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

My granddaughter cracked the screen on my new 600m. can this screen to replaced in house or do I have to get a new set- It still has great picture---+


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

What's a 600m?


----------



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

Pioneer 60" 600m series


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear about that. The Pioneer Kuro is a great display.

While there is nothing dangerous about using a plasma with a crack in the screen, it is certainly annoying. Since Pioneer will soon no longer make Plasmas, I recommend you try to get it repaired ASAP or else you may never be able to obtain repair parts. Or, at least get a quote for the cost of repair and then you can make an informed decision about whether it's worth it to you or if you simply choose to live with the crack until you replace the entire system.

Good luck!


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

So MD TopGun said:


> My granddaughter cracked the screen on my new 600m. can this screen to replaced in house or do I have to get a new set- It still has great picture---+


You can replace it yourself but it's not an easy thing to do. You must have the service manual to know exactly how to take it apart.

.


----------

